# Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Gericht: 
Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!​*
*Und Angeln???????*

Quelle:
http://rsw.beck.de/cms/?toc=njw.root&docid=390489

*Dass man vor "Gericht und auf hoher See in Gottes Hand ist", weiss jeder, der sich schon mal mit der Justiz beschäftigt hat.*

_Das Verwaltungsgericht Freiburg hatte nun ein Urteil zu fällen und dies gestern in einer Pressemitteilung publiziert, bei dem es zwar um Fisch und Kosmetik ging, das Urteil aber auch letztlich interessant für Angler und das Angeln ist._

*Der Fall "Knabberfische"*
In den Medien war ja in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder von den "hornhautfressenen Fischen" zu lesen, sehen und hören, die auch in Deutschland in nicht wenigen  Wellnesunternehmen  eingesetzt wurden. 

Dass da vermutlich durch einseitige, fleischlose Mangelernährung nicht weit genug denkende Tierrechtler/schützer eine Anzeige wegen Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz einreichen würden, war da vermutbar.

*Aber falsch!!*
Es waren nicht verblendete Tierschützer/rechtler, sondern eine Behörde, die da Probleme machte.

Behörden wie das Landratsamt Lörrach sind anscheinend schon so schützerverseucht, dass diese den Antrag auf die Erteilung einer solchen Anlage mit "Knabberfischen" (Kangalfische) aus Tierschutzgründen ablehnte!

Also musste sich das Verwaltungsgericht Freiburg mit dem Fall beschäftigen, da die Betreiber das nicht akzeptieren wollten und fällte auch ein Urteil:


> _Die Erteilung einer Erlaubnis für die Haltung von Kangalfischen (sog. „Knabberfischen“) in den Fisch-Spa-Becken eines Wellness-Studios zum Zwecke der sanften Hornhautentfernung ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen. Vielmehr lässt sich durch entsprechende Auflagen zur Wasserqualität, zur Besatzdichte der – ausgewachsen ca. fünf bis sechs Zentimeter großen – Fische, zu Rückzugsmöglichkeiten usw. eine artgerechte Haltung der Fische sicherstellen, wie sie für die Erteilung einer Erlaubnis erforderlich ist._



Für dieses Behördentun mussten sich nun das Gericht mit "zahlreichen Gutachten und fachkundigen Stellungnahmen von Fischbiologen" auseinandersetzen. 

Interessant dann der letzte Absatz der Begründung für das Urteil, den ich zwei Teile aufsplitte:


> _Da den Fischen mithin nicht etwa ein artfremdes, unnatürliches Verhalten antrainiert, sondern lediglich ihr natürliches Verhalten ausgenutzt werde, könne auch nicht davon die Rede sein, ihrer Mitgeschöpflichkeit werde in einer das ethische Verhältnis zwischen Mensch und Tier missachtenden Weise der Respekt versagt. _


Da sieht man, wie weit es schon gekommen ist, wenn Gerichte über "Mitgeschöpflichkeit" befinden müssen - da ging mir zugegeben schon wieder der Blutdruck hoch.

Interessant dabei, dass der Einsatz in der Kosmetik durch nutzen eines "natürlichen" Verhaltens (als Gegensatz zum "antrainieren eines artfremden Verhalten") die Billigung des Gerichtes findet, ist dagegen zu begrüßen. Angler fangen ja auch Fische, die ganz normal leben (>artgerecht)!

Selbst in Angelanlagen haben sie wohl immer noch mehr Platz und natürlichere Möglichkeiten als in einem Spa-Aquarium zum Käsemaukenknabbern!. 

Noch mehr begrüßen muss man den folgenden, letzten Satz der Pressemitteilung mit folgender Begründung:


> _Selbst wenn ein kurzzeitiger Stress für die Fische entstehe, würde ihnen* dieser nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund zugefügt. Denn der mit der mit ihrem Einsatz verfolgte kosmetische Zweck sei als billigenswertes menschliches Bedürfnis anzuerkennen*, nachdem bundesweit zahlreiche Fisch-Spa-Studios existierten._



Ich weiss nun nicht, wie viele solcher "Fisch-Spa-Studios" in Deutschland existieren, das das Gericht dies als "zahlreich" und damit als Beweis für ein "billigenswertes menschliches Bedürfnis" anerkennt.

*ABER:*
Mit ca. 5 Millionen Anglern aus Deutschland, davon zwischen 1,5 - 2 Millionen per Scheine angelnd in Deutschland nachweisbar, ca. 1,2 - 1,4 Millionen in Vereinen organisiert und davon eine knappe Million in Landes- und Spezialverbänden, von denen wiederum noch um eine halbe Million im Rest-DAFV organisiert sind, dabei dann ca. 50.000 Arbeitsplätze mit vom Angeln abhängen und tausende Vereinen als Bewirtschafter sich ehrenamtlich und ohne Kosten für die Allgemeinheit um Gewässer kümmern:
Da kann man dann sicher auch davon sprechen, dass Angler und Angeln als "zahlreich" anzusehen und damit als Beweis für ein "billigenswertes menschliches Bedürfnis" anzuerkennen wäre laut Gericht.

Zumal ja auch dieser Punkt zutrifft, dass "selbst wenn ein *kurzzeitiger "Stress"* für die Fische entstehen würde" - was beim Angeln unzweifelhaft ist, selbst wenn man Fischen kein Schmerz/Leidempfinden zugestehen kann im biologischen oder juristischen Sinne, wobei eben Stress nicht per se negativ sein muss. 
Denn mehr wie als _kurzzeitig_ ist der Fang eines Fisches, das vermessen und danach folgende Entnehmen oder zurücksetzen eh nie anzusehen. 

*Und nun?*
Im Lichte dieses Urteiles und meiner Ausführungen betrachtet, vor allem wenn schon Kosmetik nur auf Grund dessen, dass es vielfach gemacht wird, ein "billigenswertes menschliches Bedürfnis" sei, das den vernünftigen Grund darstellt, dann MUSS das erst recht und vollumfänglich für Angler und das Angeln gelten!

Hier müssten alle Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort reagieren und sich entsprechend bei all ihren  Kontakten (so sie überhaupt welche haben oder nutzen)  in Politik, Ministerien, Behörden, Staatsanwaltschaften, Medien etc. einbringen, um diese Sichtweise darzulegen und damit weiteren Anzeigen seitens angelhassender Tierrechtler/schützer gleich den Boden zu entziehen. 

Ich wage aber zu prophezeien, dass bevor der Rest-DAFV und seine abnickenden Bodensatzverbände da im Sinne der Angler und des Angeln tätig werden, vorher noch die Pharmaindustrie es schafft, jede Art von Tierversuchen wieder vollumfänglich als tierschutzgerecht deklarieren zu lassen, wenn jetzt Kosmetik von einem Gericht als "vernünftiger Grund" gesehen wird....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

Ich habe eine ähnliche Story hier in Münster mitbekommen, wo Behörden so einen Laden dicht machten, bzw. er erst gar nicht öffnen durfte.

Das läuft unter "Kosmetik", weil man eigentlich eine Heilpraktikerausbildung nachweisen müsste.

Die Fische werden nach jeder "Behandlung" umgesetzt, also quasi Quaratäne (wie lange, weiß ich nicht mehr), damit die eben nicht einen Käsemauken nach dem anderen...

Ziemlich großer Aufwand so ein System zu installieren;
zig verschiedene Becken, Wasseraufbereitung, ...

Ich weiß nicht, wie die die Fische umsetzen (Kescher?).
Wenn man aber davon ausgeht, dass Fische Stress empfinden können und darunter leiden (was ich persönlich beides negiere!),
dann wäre der permanente Umsetzungsprozess aber sicherlich stressiger als ein Rotauge zu fangen, zu keschern, kurzzeitig zu hältern und wieder frei zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> dann wäre der permanente umsetzungsprozess aber sicherlich stressiger als ein rotauge zu fangen, zu keschern, kurzzeitig zu hältern und wieder frei zu lassen.


Mein reden!!!!!!


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

Uaaahaaahhaaaauaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahuauauauauahaaaaa! Ich pack mich so etwas von weg und krieg mich nicht mehr trocken ein...

Die geilste Justizsatire seit mindestens 50 Jahren. (Ja, ich weiß, dass das ein reales Urteil ist.)
Der "kosmetische Zweck sei als billigenswertes menschliches Bedürfnis anzuerkennen, nachdem bundesweit zahlreiche Fisch-Spa-Studios existierten."
Genial: Weil bundesweit zahlreiche Setzkescher existieren, ist deren Einsatz als billigenswertes menschliches Bedürfnis anzuerkennen.
Apropos: lebende Köderfische "existieren" doch auch - existieren die eigentlich auch "bundesweit"? 

Auch wenn das vom entscheidenden Gericht keine juristische Glanzleistung war - derartige Fehler sind durch das grottenhaft schlechte Tierschutzgesetz einfach vorprogrammiert. Die Beschränkung auf Wirbeltiere als Schutzzielgruppe kann man ja noch hinnehmen, damit keine Pilze geschützt werden. Aber die Unbestimmtheit des juristischen Tatbestandsmerkmals "vernünftiger Grund" ist - schwammischwammi - kaum zu überbieten und überschreitet meiner Beurteilung nach die Grenzen des rechtsstaatlich Zulässigen um Längen.
Und so kommt es dann zu diesem zauberhaft-herrlichen Urteil, das ja - jetzt zieht Euch warm an, Geschlechtsgenossen!" - genau genommen folgendes aussagt:
Leidenszufügung bei Fischen zwecks Frauenfußkosmetik ist voll okay, hay.
Leidenszufügungsgefahr zwecks Männer-nicht-immer-nur-in-der- Kneipe- verfaulen-sondern-auch-mal-frische-Luft-am-Wasser-schnuppern ist voll krass verwerflich, du Opfermacho!
Langsam glaube ich, dass all dass, was wir hier über Verbandspolitik diskutieren, über Verbote für Angler und all so etwas, in Wirklichkeit ein Geschlechterkampf ist. Von Fischen angeknabberte Frauen gegen weiße, alte und immer noch angelnde Männer. Ey ihr brutalen Machoschweine, ihr angelt uns die Fußpflege weg.

 Würden bei uns die Indianerinnen angeln, sähe das Tierschutzgesetz anders aus.
P.S.: Dann wäre ich allerdings noch öfter am Wasser ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich, dass all dass, was wir hier über Verbandspolitik diskutieren, über Verbote für Angler und all so etwas, in Wirklichkeit ein Geschlechterkampf ist. Von Fischen angeknabberte Frauen gegen weiße, alte und immer noch angelnde Männer. Ey ihr brutalen Machoschweine, ihr angelt uns die Fußpflege weg.


Jetzt muss ich mich als bekennender Macho aber echt zusammen reissen, um nicht gegen Boardregeln zu verstossen ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

Interessant ist wirklich, dass das hier als "Kosmetik" durch ging.
In MS hatte das Vetrinäramt dem Ganzen einen Riegel vorgeschoben.

Als "medizinische Maßnahme" wäre das nicht passiert, aber da braucht man halt den Heilpraktiker zu.

Bei Beidem passiert natürlich ein und dasselbe!
Soviel zu den Maßstäben.

Vom Vergleich zum Angeln mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

Das wirklich Schlimme:
Dass die inkompetenten Verbände solche Vorlagen in keinster Weise nutzen und damit Angler und Angeln damit weiter im Regen stehen lassen. .


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

Es gibt in der Aquaristik eine Faustformel für eine Höchstbesatzdichte.
1cm Fisch auf einen Liter Wasser!
Das wären dann auf ein 200l Becken und Fischen von 6cm Länge, gerade mal 33/34 Fische.
In der Praxis und damit überhaupt ein kosmetischer oder auch medizinischer Effekt zu erreichen ist, wird dieser Besatz geschätzt 10x höher sein.
Aber woher soll son Richter das auch wissen?

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sieht man, wie weit es schon gekommen ist, wenn Gerichte über "Mitgeschöpflichkeit" befinden müssen



Man möchte denen 'nen Blutegel ansetzen....


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

sind eben auch irgendwie und besonders vergewaltigungsgerichte.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

:q:q:q:m


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

lass mich Richter sein
 Das wäre doch mal ein Vorort-Termin- die Hormhaut von meinen Hufen fressen lassen:mauf Staatskosten


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In der Praxis und damit überhaupt ein kosmetischer oder auch medizinischer Effekt zu erreichen ist, wird dieser Besatz geschätzt 10x höher sein.


In die Behandlungsbecken kommen die ja nur für den direkten Einsatz.
_(so war zumindest das Konzept des Münsteraner Ladens, 
ob das generell so gemacht wird, weiß i net)._

Nach der Behandlung wird das komplette Wasser gereinigt, da steckt keiner seine Mauken in ein Becken, wo vorher schon welche drin waren.

Heisst: auch die Fische verlasssen das Becken wieder und kommen für eine Zeit (keine Ahnung mehr wie lang) in eine Art Quarantäne., sind also auch nicht beim nächsten Patienten wieder dabei, dafür kommt ein anderer Schwarm dran, der die Ruhezeit schon hinter sich hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!*

Auch interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ein Artikel von Dr. Thomas Günther, den ich vor genau einem Jahr hier einstellte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316333

Auch das damals schon Verbandsversagen, die solche Urteile wahrscheinlich schon nicht verstehen, geschweige denn nutzen...


----------

